# New member can help if he can.



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2008)

Aviation artist historian in England, brand new to Internet and this forum! Takes a while to learn when you are 56 years old! Can help with recent questions regarding 625Sqn. R.A.F. and also Shell House raid/ Mosquito. Have until recently been lecturing demonstrating on firearms and Special Forces skills (I'm ex Paratrooper) but had to give up due to disability! Got an extensive library and archives which I use for my paintings, profiles, writing and models. Was involved in 'hands-on' aviation and have met a number of WW2 personalities over the years, including RAF, RCAF, RAAF, USAAF and Luftwaffe. Have flown in or been in various WW2 aircraft and flown a couple myself. (And modern aircraft, and had privilege of being in and occaisionally flying in fast jets. Makes a change from jumping out of them for so many years!)
Willing to share info via this forum or direct, but bear with me as I'm still learning how to use these new-fangled contraptions! Using an old laptop for this as my PC has decided to throw a 'wobbly' since I first went on line two days ago.!
Just thought I'd introduce myself to everyone and let you all know what I'm up to.
Recent and current artwork includes:
Oil painting, Bristol Blenheims, France, 1941. Commisioned.
'' '' '' Harrier GR3, Belieze, 1986. Commisioned.
'' '' '' B24 Liberators, 1944, 389th BG. For own collection.
'' '' '' P38J Lightning, 20th or 55th FG, 1944 (not started yet.) 
'' '' '' B17G 381st. BG, summer 1944. '' '' ''
Various digitally produced profiles, some commisioned, some for my records.
Article on producing 'Operation Carthage', painting for 50th anniversary of Shell House raid in 1945, prints signed by aircrew, SOE Danish Resistance.
Article profiles for modellers on 21st. Panzer Div., Normandy, 1944.
Oh! And just waiting to see if my novel is going to be published!!
Thats it for now, I WILL reply to all messages, eventually, when I figure out how to use this site properly! All the best and' Blue Skies' to all air-minded folk everywhere, and heres hoping we keep the wings but get rid of the wars. From Airframes.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2008)

You're most welcome to the family Airframes, grab yourself a beer and ejoy the ride....


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome aboard, check the place out, sounds like youll fit right in


----------



## Njaco (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Airframes!! Sounds like you'll be a good fit!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome to the site, Airframes. Only 56 ? A youngster ! Enjoy the site,
I'm sure you'll fit right in.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## seesul (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks everybody for the welcome!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Airframes.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Airframes!...from the Land down under..


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 25, 2008)

Greetings from the Jersey Shore!

TO


----------



## rochie (Aug 25, 2008)

hi there Airframes good to have another brit in here what years were you in the paras and which batallion if you dont mind sharing


----------



## <simon> (Aug 30, 2008)

Another welcome from down under!!

Love aviation art myself


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2008)

WElcome


----------



## Marcel (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome airframe. Where can I see your paintings?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi Marcel! Most of my paintings have been done as private commissions, but two were released as limited edition prints. One was a 625Sqn. Lanc departing on its final mission in July '44 (shot down over Stuttgart), prints signed bt surviving crew. The other was for the 50th anniversary of the Shell House raid, Gestapo HQ Copenhagen, signed by Mosquito and Mustang crews, SOE and Danish resistance. This latter used as illustration for book cover by well-known author. I am currently digitising my portfolio of thode pictures I have recorded. If its allowed, I'll post the porfolio here, but have to wait until my other PC sorted out, as it is misbehaing at the moment. Naughty P.C.!! Most of my artwork is oils on canvas, although I do produce pencil drawings and digitised profiles. Current work in progress:- Blenheim Mk IV's attacking French port (Just completed for commission.) Harrier GR3's over jungles of Belize (nearly completed commission) Both 60 x 90 cm. (23x 36 inches)


----------



## Heinz (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome mate!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Hi Marcel! Most of my paintings have been done as private commissions, but two were released as limited edition prints. One was a 625Sqn. Lanc departing on its final mission in July '44 (shot down over Stuttgart), prints signed bt surviving crew. The other was for the 50th anniversary of the Shell House raid, Gestapo HQ Copenhagen, signed by Mosquito and Mustang crews, SOE and Danish resistance. This latter used as illustration for book cover by well-known author. I am currently digitising my portfolio of thode pictures I have recorded. If its allowed, I'll post the porfolio here, but have to wait until my other PC sorted out, as it is misbehaing at the moment. Naughty P.C.!! Most of my artwork is oils on canvas, although I do produce pencil drawings and digitised profiles. Current work in progress:- Blenheim Mk IV's attacking French port (Just completed for commission.) Harrier GR3's over jungles of Belize (nearly completed commission) Both 60 x 90 cm. (23x 36 inches)


Sounds great, I'm looking forward to your uploading them.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------

